# jeeping around Houston



## thetacklesmith (Jun 14, 2016)

Looking For a place to take the family out off-roading around Houston.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

There is always a ton of fancy jacked up Jeeps at the Twin Peaks in Shenandoah.. most are way too though nice to get dirty though.


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

My friends and I go to the cliffs. It is in addicts reservoir, you take barker cypress down to dinner creek drive and hang a left and cut throw some neighborhoods to get to the entrance. Its a series of 7 retention ponds, I've only seen 2 filled up. While its not the biggest place in the world its still a lot of fun to go and mess around.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hidden falls
K2
Clayton Oklahoma
Hot springs Arkansas


----------



## Allpoints48 (Mar 13, 2018)

Extreme off-road park up in Crosby is fun. It's a pay-to-play place, but it's legal. Fun too, countless trails.


----------

